
Original Linux announcement - nostrademons
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.minix/browse_thread/thread/76536d1fb451ac60/0b46287f469f6ef5?lnk=st&q=&rnum=1#0b46287f469f6ef5
======
nostrademons
There's currently a thread about spamming mailing lists to announce your
product, so I thought I'd dig up some of the original announcements of some
successful products so people can see what a good one looks like.

